# If your dog was a celebrity who would they be?



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Have done this before and was fun!!!!!

So for me Monty would be Alan Carr as he would have his personality. Monty is a bit ditzy and a wuss and he secretly likes it if mummy dresses him up. 


Milly would be Tulisa from n-Dubz because she is pretty but feisty, loves being the centre of attention and can stand up to the boys and keep them in check. 

How about yours?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great choices... but I needto give it some thought. Alan Carr and Tulisa what a combination lol x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yum-Yum would certainly be ....Russell Crowe - smooth; quiet; charming; rugged (........a bit like me really x)











Buzz would certainly be ..........Russell Brand - charming; happy; carefree; impulsive and looovvvveeeessss everyone xxx











Stephen xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is definitely Dennis the Menace!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ooo interesting...I dunno....maybe for Lady she would be...Wow No idea...she is funny and loves everyone....wants to be the centre of attention always....but loves to lounge on the couch and just get love from everyone....not sure who that would be.


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Frank says Bobby would be Lional Blair,he loves to prance and dance...And is still unsure which side he bats for.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

frankalison said:


> Frank says Bobby would be Lional Blair,he loves to prance and dance...And is still unsure which side he bats for.


 oh I so love that one!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> ooo interesting...I dunno....maybe for Lady she would be...Wow No idea...she is funny and loves everyone....wants to be the centre of attention always....but loves to lounge on the couch and just get love from everyone....not sure who that would be.


I'm thinking maybe Cleopatra !, not that she loved everyone, more that she loved being loved and liked to lounge around


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> I'm thinking maybe Cleopatra !, not that she loved everyone, more that she loved being loved and liked to lounge around


lol I thought that too, but wasn't sure!!! hahah Lady Cleopatra!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lady certainly sounds like a well loved celebrity... just not sure who.
Mable is a bounding jumping lamb like creature... with a tendancy towards bilimia,not at all lady like not sure if anyone fits the bill.x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, I love this. I've struggled with this all day and couldn't think of the right celeb. Millie KNOWS she's lovely and expects everyone to tell her so too!. She's also very easy going, friendly and loveable - aren't all our cockapoos 

Anyhow, I decided to get some help on this and goggled to see if I could find a web site that tells you which celebrity your dog is most like. Can you believe it, I found one 

So here is Millie's result.... Angelina Jolie 

_Traditional Beauty

Just like with Hollywood superhero Angelina Jolie, they broke the mold after they created Millie!

Defying the conventional meaning of the word pawpular, Millie can't scratch behind an ear without it being reported and talked about. Millie leaves pets of the opposite *** blubbering and babbling nonsensically after each encounter, their cuteness and charm receptors bubbling over with excitement. Always one to entice a broad audience, Millie not only loves to strut her stuff on the dogwalk, but digs every chance she gets to make a difference, adopt a pet in need or dish out for her favorite charity._


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Julie please put a link up of that website! I want a go


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wilfiboy, I think that description covers many celebs, lol 

Her you go Janet, enjoy 

http://www.dogster.com/quizzes/celebrity_pet_quiz/


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

still thinking who Flossy would be but had to comment on Dexter being Dennis the menace, from all you say about him it seems so fitting and really made me laugh. Fab x


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Just had a go at that quiz.....it said Bobby was Simon Cowell........


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady Got J-Lo!!! and it does mention Cleopatra in the text! hahaha

Jennifer Lopez
Dressed to Kill

Una bomba inteligente autentica, Lady is super-fly girl Jennifer Lopez!

Curvaceous and sassy and always more than willing to pawticipate with a few moves on the dance floor, Lady moves and grooves with the best of them. But that doesn't mean it's all fun and salsa for Lady—discipline and structure are key ingredients that have helped to put Lady on a fur-lined fast track. Family is of utmost importance for Lady , and she takes care of her brothers and sisters with the same dedication that she gives her little 'uns. To see and to be seen are significant parts of Lady's daily activities, and the real-life Cleopetra makes her rounds with confidence and flair, always preferring to hang with the more bold and beautiful members of the pack.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well it says Wilf is Will Smith and Mable is Amy Winehouse x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I still prefer my own choice of Alan Carr for Monty my results came out as Will Ferrell which I can see too 

Will Ferrell
The Comedian

Keeping a straight face around Monty is a cheek muscle-wrenching nightmare. Try as you may, but giggling is inevitable because Monty is comedian Will Ferrell!

For a while Monty was just funny on Saturday nights, but that's all changed now that he's taken his act on the road. Whether he's being silly in real life or on the silver screen, Monty has a true knack for making people crack up. Monty has even managed to make the crossover to the cyberwebs, where he delivers raw, fresh, uncooked humor to his countless cyberpet fans. A fast runner, Monty runs marathons when he's not dreaming up his next slapstick routine. Widely talented and able to impetsonate any number of two and four-legged critters, Monty's fans will be lapping it up for a long time to come.


And Milly came out as Oprah:


Oprah
The Host with the Most

When Milly barks, people listen. Yes, indeed, Milly is Oprah Winfrey.

A true rags-to-riches story, Milly is a comeback pet who has not only survived a troubled start, but uses her success to lend a helping paw to others. Well-rounded and hard-working, Milly has re-written the rules of stardom and continues to spread her influence throughout the animal kingdom. Still a down-home country girl, Milly's one weakness is the chow that she knows from her youth, and she's not afraid to gobble up a little gravy every now and then. Milly manages to keep her positive reputation intact, despite being hounded by the press and her thousands of diehard fans everywhere she goes. Milly is smart, creative and innovative and has used these qualities to build up an empire the likes of which have never before been seen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/romeotoday003.jpg/]







[/URL]

romeo AKA robbie williams cool doood and i luv him xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Great website Julie- Dexter has come out as Mick Jagger! :jumping:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh I am chuckling at all the famous people. Looks like the web site is coming out pretty accurate - well for some of you anyhow.

Tess we're going to have to try and meet up and see if Millie & Dexter really are twins


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, that quiz was pretty funny. Chloe got Angelina Jolie!


----------

